# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Frijol Castilla

## carmestar

Sres.-
Me gustaria conseguir informacion sobre el frijol castilla, rendimientos, costos por ha, destino de exportaciones, etc
Saludos cordialesTemas similares: compra de frijol castilla  zona productora piura Busca de Proveedores FRIJOL CASTILLA, CANARIO FRIJOL CASTILLA PARA EXPORTACION, PIURA Artículo: Portugal e India son principales destinos de exportaciones peruanas de frijol castilla Artículo: Exportación de fríjol castilla a Unión Europea se incrementó 5.7%

----------


## msoler

Hola como estas yo siembre frejol castilla en Piura, La legua es muy buen producto y accesible para empezar a invertir te comento a grandes rasgos
Un estimado de 2800 soles x una hectarea te rinde +- 40 quintales (en esta campaña ha estado bajo x el tema del calor me rindio en 1 hectarea 26 quintales)
el precio por esta zona esta en 120.00 soles el quintal.
Estoy preparando 4 hectareas y espero q me vaya mejor en esta campaña en lo q respecta a produccion esta es la epoca para el castilla estimamos q nos rinda
unos 50 quintales x hectarea pero vamos a ver como nos va no me quiero adelantar a mucho pero eso es un resumen
saludos
Marco Soler
Piura

----------


## palla206

Reciban saludos 
serian tan amables de brindar informacion de algunos compradores de frijol chileno

----------


## asalvador

Buenas tardes, quisiera que me recomienden que seria mejor sembra en esta ultima seman de Marzo frejol castilla o garbancillo cual rendiri mejor por el clim que esta por cambiar, la zona es Laredo-Trujillo. El ultimo cultivo fue maiz amarillo 
Gracias:
Abraham Salvador

----------


## Rodrigo_Andre

Estimado Msoler, Me gustaría saber como te fe en la siembra y cosecha de fréjol castilla. ya que me gustaría incursionar en el producto. 
Saludos
Rodrigo

----------

